# Any Body Out There



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All
We are coming to Algarve and staying in Albuferia old town from end of Feb for 6 weeks, to try and see if we could manage to live out there.
We have holidayed there many times and love it i know things are tough out there in Portugal but its also the same here in uk so we decided why not give it a go and have rented our house out for 6 months so we are commited.
In UK i work as a complementary therapist and make up artist and my husband stev although retired works a couple of days for the local dive school teaching scuba diving.
I wonder is there any body in the area who we could chat with regarding living,working,and socializing out there ?

Please Get Back To Me

Thanks Crissi


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Crissi said:


> Hi All
> We are coming to Algarve and staying in Albuferia old town from end of Feb for 6 weeks, to try and see if we could manage to live out there.
> We have holidayed there many times and love it i know things are tough out there in Portugal but its also the same here in uk so we decided why not give it a go and have rented our house out for 6 months so we are commited.
> In UK i work as a complementary therapist and make up artist and my husband stev although retired works a couple of days for the local dive school teaching scuba diving.
> ...


Hi Crissi

Just chat to people on here. Look at www.gekkoportugal.com where there is a lot of information on living in Portugal. There are many dive schools in the area you are thinking about perhaps Steve could get in contact with them to see if there is anyting going there.

I live in the Silver Caost area which is less touristy but still with lovely beaches. Perhaps you could pop up this way as well during your stay and see what the Silver Coast has to offer.


----------



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Siobhan
Thanks for that link i will check it out and will keep posting on the ex pats site.

Regards Crissi


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Can you speak Portuguese? If not, best to start learning, or your client base will be restricted to expats. Otherwise...go for it! It's great 

B


----------

